# Contemplating Orkney trip in July/August.



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Any advice/information will be most appreciated

Thanks

Mark and Gill


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Haven't toured there with the MH - we left it on the mainland,since we are cyclists, and just took the bikes over to the main island. Fascinating place. The coastal areas are particularly interesting - inland interesting but a little bleak

Rick


----------



## 102737 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Marvelous Orkney*

We were up there last year (July) , had a brilliant time . Kirkwall is busier than Stromness , the site is fine , no frills but everything you need and walking distance to shops etc , next to sports centre , which is were you pay.
We got the ferry from Gills Bay to St Margarets Hope , after a few (windy)nights at Caravan Club Dunnet Bay . It's a great drive up to Kirkwall , over the Churchill barriers , and stop at the Italian Chapel.
If you like walking or Birding , you'll be in Heaven , check out Brodgar Hill (Lowries Water) for the Red Throated Divers , I reckon you could wildcamp there but we didn't , it's a rough steep track but a windfarm at top with huge flat concrete areas for parking.........
The road up to Skaill is great between two lochs , some standing stones , great parking spots and lots of birds.
We also went over to Westray for a few days , basic site behind a B&B there , and from there a day trip onto the RSPB reserve on Papa Westray , you can walk around in a day , but watch out for the last ferry he doesn't wait ! 
Stromness site was also OK , right on the sea , all the fac's etc , we booked and I'd advise it . Town just up the road , when you go watch out for the campsite signs routing around Stromness , it's way too narrow to go through.
I thought the ferries reasonable , and we're 23ft . Can't recall exactly both about 70 quid (ish ) .............
Er, what else ? Saw a basking shark at Stromness, on the way up go to Dunnet Head , and check out the Puffins . 
Drop me a pm if I can help I got some pics somewhere too.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Marvelous Orkney*



Turnip said:


> We were up there last year (July) , had a brilliant time . Kirkwall is busier than Stromness , the site is fine , no frills but everything you need and walking distance to shops etc , next to sports centre , which is were you pay.
> We got the ferry from Gills Bay to St Margarets Hope , after a few (windy)nights at Caravan Club Dunnet Bay . It's a great drive up to Kirkwall , over the Churchill barriers , and stop at the Italian Chapel.
> If you like walking or Birding , you'll be in Heaven , check out Brodgar Hill (Lowries Water) for the Red Throated Divers , I reckon you could wildcamp there but we didn't , it's a rough steep track but a windfarm at top with huge flat concrete areas for parking.........
> The road up to Skaill is great between two lochs , some standing stones , great parking spots and lots of birds.
> ...


Nice description. 8) I've spent some time on Orkney but not with the van. - brings it all back nicely. <reaches for the Malt....>

Dougie.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

We're thinking hard about going to Orkney in September. If booked with NorthLink it looks as if our van slips into the car category at £140 Scrabster to Stromness & return. That crossing appears to be 90mins long (therefore avoiding the nonsense of booking a cabin when your normal "cabin" is parked a deck or two below you).

This is a part of the world which I almost certainly won't visit twice and that makes it a little more important than usual to get things right, I think. And surely to include in the same holiday _a trip to Shetland_ (with / without the van?).

It seems to me as if both Stromness Ferries (for whom our van is too tall to be a "car"), and NorthLink Ferries take vehicles _and_ connect to the mainland. Again _it seems _that only Northlink provides a vehicle ferry service between Orkney and Shetland.

ScottishCamping.com says

"*Shetland* welcomes Wild Camping if done responsibly. Local farmers and crofters can assist in finding the best locations. Contact nearest house, establish landowner and ask for permission to camp. They will ofter advise of best sites and give advice of good locations....... _Isn't that great!_ Caravan and camper owners can find secluded locations on secondary roads however check routes carefully re widths and turning points."


----------

